# Breeder in Texas



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Is anyone familiar with a lady named Joan Roane who lives just south of San Antonio, TX? I am interested in one of her puppies but since I am a novice, I wanted to see if anyone had any feedback on her. Thanks for your help.

Eileen


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Better yet, if the parent get ALL the testing and get a CHIC number that's great. You still have to make sure all the tests results are good. The CHIC number means that the parents have had all the health tests for a particular year, eyes, hips, OFA elbows & patella etc.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I have heard the name........sorry I'm not much help.I have heard that name before.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Eileen~ Is her name spelled "Jeanne Roane" and is her website www.southernsilks.com?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

If it is southern silks, my experience w/her was not good a good one. Eileen~ you can PM me if you want details.


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you ALL for your responses. I am actually e-mailing two ladies named Roane (very confusing). The first one is JCRoane (Jeanne) at Southern Silks Havanese in Jeanerette, LA. The other lady whose puppy I'm really interested in is Joan Roane in Campbellton, TX. I did find her puppy on PuppyFind.com. I will definitely ask the questions all of you suggested (VERY helpful) and in the meantime, if anyone else has anything to add to this, PLEASE let me know! Thanks again! 

Eileen


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

I would steer clear of puppy.find. Just my opinion. A cheaper price now, could easily result in big-time expense in vet bills, let alone the heartache if something turns out to be seriously wrong. Too risky for me. 

Marsha


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Eileen,
I have a friend who did get a dog off puppyfind... a POM from a good breeder who shows, health test, etc. I think it may be a good place to find a puppy but you have to screen any breeder the same way. Get CERFS and look them up don't just take their word. Same way if you found a breeder through word of mouth, HCA, etc. I would have the same check in place!

Amanda


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Marsha and Amanda for your advice. Oddly enough, there are several Havanese on Puppyfind.com with a $2,000+ price tag. I have checked some of the websites out but will be very careful before I sign on the dotted line. I'm sure I'll have more questions and need everyone's expertise before I make a decision. Thanks to all of you! 

Eileen


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

HI Eileen there are breeder on that site that are doing all the testing but you have to check it out like you would with any breeder. If they have a few different breeds stay clear if they are not willing to give you soap pictures run common since type thing you know what you want you dont want any health issue if you can steer away there is never 100% that your dog will never have something wrong just because of test but with out the test you have a greater chance of something will go wrong.I sure hope you fine what you are looking for Just remember Research on the parents and breeder.And on your contract you can also ask people here its a very great place to learn lots


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Eileen,

The very best advice I could give you is to choose a breeder you trust and have a good connection with, rather than falling for a cute puppy face. I think all puppies are adorable, but they are only puppies for a very short while. When I was looking for a pup, I avoided looking at puppy pics and looked at the adult dogs of different breeders. That way I could get a feel for the look the breeder was striving for and I knew what a puppy coming from that breeder would most likely resemble fully grown. Find a breeder that is open and honest with you and ask every question you have. With a good breeder, if they don't have puppies available they will often refer you to another who does.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Excellent advice, Christy! I strongly urge people to research breeders first. If they don't have puppies, most of them will refer you to someone who does and that will help you not have to start from scratch. You would only have to verify health testing that way.

By the way, if a dog has a CHIC number, that only means that they had the health testing done. It does NOT mean that they passed any of the tests. You can fail the health testing and still get a CHIC number so verify the health testing yourself. I will gladly show you how to do that if you need assistance. You will need the full names of both parents of the pup and/or AKC registration numbers.



Thumperlove said:


> ... unless there is a Joan in Texas, how coincidental would that be?


 There is a Joan in Texas, but it is Joan Little of JoLain Havanese, aka HavLady on this forum. She is the breeder of Stogie & Goldie - Melissa's dogs.


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for this latest info. I agree that checking out the breeder first is good advice. But those little puppy faces are SOOOOO cute! But I know I shouldn't get attached to the face -- I need to look at the whole package. Thanks for the name of the lady in Texas. I will check that out, too.

Eileen


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Did you find her on Puppy Find? I googled her name and only came up with a deleted listing on Puppyfind. Maybe Jan will see this and know of her?
> 
> Kara


Sorry I can't be of more help. She's in my backyard and I haven't heard of her.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Eileen--Jan's post speaks volumes. And Christi offers excellent advice.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I hope that you will find a happy healthy puppy soon....everyone has offered such good advice on here!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Did you find her on Puppy Find? I googled her name and only came up with a deleted listing on Puppyfind. Maybe Jan will see this and know of her?
> There are quite a few Texans on here so maybe someone knows of her.
> 
> Kara


Here's her ad.
Shipping Worldwide 
What's included: Registered/registerable (AKC, NKC, etc.), Current vaccinations, Health guarantee, Pedigree, Travel crate 
Additional information: This AKC puppy is well socialized and potty
trained to outdoors and potty pads. He has very
few mishaps. I am a SENIOR and only have two
mothers and one daddy dog. He loves to be cuddled
and played with. He and his parents have been
raised in my home and my fenced in patio. You can
tell he has been raised by a little ol' lady
because of his wonderful personality. It is not
hard to tell he has been raised with lots
of attention & TLC. This puppy is the only one
left out of a litter of 5. He is a AKC registard
white with sable markings and on the tip of his
ears and mixed into the hair on top of his head he
has silver. The sable is more of a chocolate
color, with a very thick beautiful coat. His
mother is a white/blk parti, his father is a sable
with silver markings. A picture of his mom is in
this ad. She is in need of a comb, but when this
picture was taken she was still nurseing her
babies, I don't do a lot of grooming to the
mothers when they have small puppies. I do not
sell to large breeders, that will keep their dogs
in cages. I want all of the puppies I sell to be
able to have a family, and freedom to run and
play. I see cheeper puppies on the internet. If
they are TOO cheap you take a chance in getting an
inbred puppie, if they are real expenseive then I
fell the person that is selling the puppie is just
in the business for the MONEY. I love my dogs and
enjoy spending time with them. I live in south
Texas. $975.00 for a pet AKC registration, 
$1500.00 for AKC breeder and AKC show
registration.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

There's alot in that ad that bothers me, but just reading the first thing, "shipping worldwide", would make me *RUN!!* :bolt:


----------



## calidu (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Eileen, I'm in Florida and purchased my puppy in Florida. For what it's worth, I found a couple of breeders here that I felt comfortable with. The breeder that I got Lily from tells you right up front that she is not a fan of shipping and does not ship. If you are interested please PM me and I'll be happy share the details.


----------

